# Cute Lushie at the dog show



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

12 month old Lush at the show with her wonderful breeder, Jenn (thanks so much to Marcy for snapping the photos):


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, she is getting very beautiful! I love her smile...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She is a silly goose, and wags for the judges like they are throwing her a birthday party.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She looks great, Jill! Love it when they think life is a party thrown just for them


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

She is such a beautiful girl!! You must be so proud of her! And how wonderful that she enjoys showing. Love the photos!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm very thankful to her breeder Jenn for showing her.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

She is such a happy girl...no matter if she is wearing her play clothes romping in the fields or in her party dress at a dog show!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> She is a silly goose, and wags for the judges like they are throwing her a birthday party.


Absolutely GORGEOUS pup! I call Lacey a "silly goose", too!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Lush is gorgeous. That smile for the judges is priceless. She knows she is looking fine.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

She is beautiful!!! Must be hard having so many gorgeous dogs!!!!


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

She is beautiful! These pictures make me anxious to find out if we'll be getting a puppy this spring:curtain:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> She is a silly goose, and wags for the judges like they are throwing her a birthday party.


That's too cute! Lush is stunning, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Lush is a beauty!! I love her smile


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, she looks fantastic!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so curious what she will look like as a grown up, but I so enjoy the playful carefree gentle puppy ways she has now.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I just want to hug her!!! So pretty!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, you can hug her at the next meeting. She will be VERY pleased.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

She's a gorgeous girl! Can't wait to see how she does in the ring!


----------



## softballmom (Sep 6, 2011)

Stunning! O M G...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow! What a beautiful, beautiful dog. Her coat looks _so_ soft.


----------



## Jakemyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

She looks great!!! I have a question...how do you keep her fur looking for wonderful!! It looks so smooth and rounded!! This is who I want Jake to look....even though he will not be for show~


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

She is absolutely stunning!


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

Lovely girl & so happy!  Hope she did well at that shows too.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful! Great looking ..I'm sure she'll be a big winner!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She is adorable, Imbet you miss her.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Love your girl, Jill! We are so proud of you both!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woww.. she is beautiful !


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww, thanks everyone. I do miss her. She is like a velveteen bunny- so plush it is hard to believe she is real. lol.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jakemyboy said:


> She looks great!!! I have a question...how do you keep her fur looking for wonderful!! It looks so smooth and rounded!! This is who I want Jake to look....even though he will not be for show~


Her breeder has been taking such great care with her coat- bath every 5 days and brushing daily. 

My routine is more like bath every 2 weeks with an hour soaking in Pro Gro conditioner before rinsing - pin brush, greyhound comb, and linebrushing every three or four days. I also add Nordic Naturals fish oil, and fresh yogurt, cottage cheese, eggs, chicken, a handful of steak, babyfood- something- to their food every day.


----------

